# Constant Red/Rusty/Orange Urine?!



## Happi Bun (May 4, 2011)

This drives me crazy! Felix, my 2 lb neutered Netherland Dwarf pretty much ALWAYS has Red/Rusty/Orange urine and I have no clue why. He doesn't eat enough veggies for it to be color pigment. He is on Purina Rabbit Chow Complete and Timothy Hay. He doesn't chew on any colored toys. He seems totally healthy and happy despite this condition. 

[align=center]onder:


Take a look for yourselves;













[/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2011)

One of our had a bladder infection and had that color, but not nearly as thick.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 5, 2011)

I guess I need to just go ahead and get a urine sample checked out.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 7, 2011)

I haven't seen urine like that before :?; I would get it checked out


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 7, 2011)

Rusty colored urine is actually quite common in rabbits, and typically a healthy rabbit's urine should range anywhere between alight cloudy yellow to an orange color. Typically, the more protein in their diet the more rusty the coloration is.

However, the fact that your rabbit's urine looks so thick and almost red, suggests that it may be something serious. 

It could be a bladder infection. 

It could also be a sign that something is wrong with your rabbit's kidneys. One of the first signs of kidney failure in rabbits is dark discolored urine.

It would be best to get a urine sample as soon as possible.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 7, 2011)

Oh god, I didn't want to hear that after just having lost Penny.  

I will get him seen and urine sample sent out ASAP!


----------

